
NEW UNICORNS: The 42 startups that grew to be worth billions in 2015 - t-3-k
http://uk.businessinsider.com/new-billion-dollar-startup-unicorns-in-2015-2015-12
======
omarforgotpwd
I'd love to see the term sheets of all those companies valued at _exactly_ a
billion dollars. I'm guessing they all accepted some hilariously terrible
terms to join the unicorn club.

